# another newbie introduction



## hwarang (May 26, 2005)

Hi all, Im kevin. I have the priveledge of studying hapkido with Grandmaster Marshall P. Gagne I am a direct pupil of him and James dufour an ex special forces guy. though im only 15 (16 in november) im quickly excelling and have found that martial arts is what i will dedicate my life too. I hope you guys can give me great advice on all the aspects of martial arts

-thee kevin


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (May 26, 2005)

Welcome Hwarang, happy posting!


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forums and have a gret time posting.   There are many knowledgable people here.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 27, 2005)

WHAT?!?!

ANOTHER newbie?!

sweet jesus harold christ! where do these people keep commin from?!

:uhyeah: 

Just jokin with ya dude!

Welcome to the board!
I hoestly can't think of a better bunch of people to "brain-fondle"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and I hope you enjoy your quest!

Enjoy:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 27, 2005)

Welcome, there are a lot of knowledgeable people with many different backgrounds in this place, I am sure you will enjoy learning from them.


----------



## The Kai (May 27, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (May 28, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Happy posting..


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 28, 2005)

Welcome and cool avatar!


----------



## Gemini (May 28, 2005)

Welcome, Kevin. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2005)

Greetings, Hwarang.  Welcome to the boards.


----------

